# Looking to sub out sidewalks



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Looking for a dependable individual or indiviuals to clear sidewalks at my commercial sites accross Lake and McHenry counties in Illinois. Must have dependable transportation, preferably a pickup or van. We will provide blowers and deicing materials if needed. Please contact Steve if interested.


----------

